# Shin-Juku Drive from MXR Custom Shop



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Mysterious and mythical Japanese tone guru designer: _check_
Storied amp topology: _check_
Ectoplasm green colour: _check_
Reasonable price: _check_

So here it is, the Shin-Juku Drive.

I wonder how it compares to the 'The Dude' from J. Rockett.

I'm no Dumble expert so I can't comment on how faithful it is to Dumble tones. But I do love trying me some new OD tones.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

On reflection, I wouldn't have made it the wink-wink nudge-nudge colour for a Tube Screamer though...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I knew what pedals Andy actually keeps on HIS board.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Andy could put anything on his board. He makes it all sound great. 

There's a moral here.....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I feel the faint rumblings of gas


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds good. That Reverend Pete Anderson looked mighty fine as well. I've owned "The Dude" and it is a great pedal - Loud pedal (even with the output set at parity, once hit, everything is louder) and a lot of bass. If your amp is bright, the Dude works really well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I wish I knew what pedals Andy actually keeps on HIS board.


They should all be required to keep up gear heads updated with every change they make to their rig. It would sell so many more pedals. Colin James and Brad Paisley are great for that.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

davetcan said:


> I feel the faint rumblings of gas


Yeah me too. That's why I posted the thread.



Alex said:


> Sounds good. That Reverend Pete Anderson looked mighty fine as well. I've owned "The Dude" and it is a great pedal - Loud pedal (even with the output set at parity, once hit, everything is louder) and a lot of bass. If your amp is bright, the Dude works really well.


Interesting. It probably won't be long before someone like Shnobel makes a head to head comparison video. That will be fun to watch.


----------

